
Dip by Alcamy: 5-minute tappable lessons, once a day. [DEV] - udara
Hey Everyone!<p>We&#x27;re super excited to share DIP – hacking a Snapchat-story-esque format that people are already used to, and leveraging it productively to build a sustainable learning habit.<p>Dip sends you one tappable 5-minute lesson every day. It&#x27;s a sustainable way to learn something new, one day at a time.<p>We&#x27;re launching with 3 lesson categories: Emerging tech, Influencer advice, and Book Summaries.<p>Download for Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.dip.fyi<p>Download for iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;dip-by-alcamy&#x2F;id1362407943?mt=8<p>Please let us know what you think! Feedback? Does it help your learning habits?<p>Cheers!
======
udara
Download for Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dip.fyi](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dip.fyi)

Download for iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dip-by-
alcamy/id1362407943?m...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dip-by-
alcamy/id1362407943?mt=8)

